# I need some pictures of good pairs of bettas



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I really would like some references pleases :-D :lol:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

please


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Martini has great betta's , i have no "good quality" betta's on me 
but this is one of my pairs:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

oh wow they're nice! Thanks for the picture, I'm thinking about breeding my veiltale male.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> I really would like some references pleases :-D :lol:


Good pairs are going to mean different things to different people. Do you just want to creat some pretty colored fish or do you want to breed to the IBC standard. I have seen some beautiful fish but they are not acceptable colors in the IBC so to me they are not good breeders. My objective makes me reject fish many others would die to breed. What is your reason to breed then we can offer better advice??

This is a pair I have in right now..
http://youtu.be/7sF_8txAdMs

these reds are also in a spawn tanks..
http://youtu.be/6BCk2b5F1RE

This is a past spawn.. only got a few offspring and some will go to convention. 
http://youtu.be/BhS_LVzgOhY


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> oh wow they're nice! Thanks for the picture, I'm thinking about breeding my veiltale male.


I wouldn't breed your VT unless you know people that could take 100+ bettas. You wont be able to sell VT for anything so you will end up giveing them away and that might even be hard.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I am not a huge fan of breeding Veil tails either unless you are going to keep the spawn small, and keeping them for yourself, and giving some to a few friends, having a large spawn of veiltails will just be harder on you, because you will spend lots of money on them, and will end up giving some away, and then some you will not be able to get rid of, maybe if you wanted some just pull mama out after 50 or so eggs have been laid, or less.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thanks for the advice


----------



## Novo623 (May 25, 2012)

join the ibc and read the standards if you want to know what to look for.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

You should really separate your male from the two females he his housed with and do a *lot more research* before you even think about breeding anything.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Good pairs are going to mean different things to different people. Do you just want to creat some pretty colored fish or do you want to breed to the IBC standard. I have seen some beautiful fish but they are not acceptable colors in the IBC so to me they are not good breeders. My objective makes me reject fish many others would die to breed. What is your reason to breed then we can offer better advice??
> 
> This is a pair I have in right now..
> http://youtu.be/7sF_8txAdMs
> ...



+1 

Adding onto that, a pair should compliment each other. For instance, take a look at a spawn from Joep, "BettaTerritory, Netherlands" -

He plans to breed this male-









Notice the severe dip in his head. Joep decides to use this female-










She has a nice, smooth topline that *compliments* his flaw.

One of their offspring with a clearly much improved topline-









Always breed for form first, and then color. "Build the house before you paint it." A good pair is one that shares good traits, and compliments each other's flaws. (Kind of like a good pair in us humans. Awwww.)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thx


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is my other pair-
my female, HM female. her anal is longer than her caudal, but she has (i think) 8 or 6 branching, looks like a good (enough) dorsal, and good 180 spread too  her named is "Cookie":








my male HM (big ear) has a 6 branching (?), and his anal is equallly to his caudal, i think a good (enough) dorsal, 180 spread (i think a little bit more actually) his name is Cryptom:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

wow they're both like beautiful! hahah kinda funny my cat's name is cookie


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is my personal idea of the perfect breeding pair of halfmoons..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Martini there oustanding!!! o.o

thanks lilly  lol, i used the name "Cookie" twice, for my fish, and for my comics XD


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol funnyXD


----------

